# Haunted Overload



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I wish I knew about this guy erlier this yr. 
Next yr I'm making a b-line for this NH haunt.
http://www.hauntedoverload.com/main.htm
Check out these links

http://www.hauntedoverload.com/Photo/2005/photo2005.htm
http://www.hauntedoverload.com/Photo/2004/2004wide.htm

I wish he had some How-tos


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

now there's a guy that does it in a big way WOW


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

wow! that looks awsome! I hope i get a chance to check that out next year


----------

